# 8wt Fly Casting Distance/Accuracy



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm thinking that casting distance is somewhat something like golf scores. There's what we would all like to shoot on the golf course, and what the average guy actually shoots playing the actual rules of golf. 

So, I know there are a bunch of you guys that can hit a pie plate at 75 feet, but you fish with guys who aren't as proficient.

What I'd like to know is what you see the other guy get out of a cast with an 8wt outfit in real gulf coast conditions as far as distance and accuracy.

Also sort of curious what guides see with their average customer.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

IMO, casting distance is way overrated for most flats fishing situations. Accuracy and rapid delivery are as important, if not more so. 

Its impressive to see someone get their entire fly line out there, but on the flats with a school of Permit dancing towards you, I'll put my money every time on the person who can deliver that fly to a 1 ft radius at 60 ft , in any wind direction, with only one back cast. 

The best Permit angler that ever lived told me the same and he was absolutely correct.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

My casting style isn't the norm, but I can usually put it were I want.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok -

I'm just trying to figure out a reasonable goal - even if it's just an intermediate step - to shoot for.

So- would 60 feet be about average?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

If you can cast accurately at 50ft your fine but your hardly ever going to have to cast that far when sight fishing.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Outearly,

Don't strive for average, strive for excellence....and excellence, in this case, is accurate (1 ft radius circle), rapid (minimum false casts) casts up to about 60 ft under any fishable wind conditions. 

Practice is required to attain that proficiency...lots of practice. It isn't just hitting a pie plate...its doing that with MINIMAL false casts, under any wind direction and at any distance up to about 60 ft. and doing it quickly. 

To practice it, set up some targets at various distances and various angles from you. Have someone call out the target...for example target at 1:00 at 30 ft, target at 10:00 at 60 ft, target at 3:00 at 50 ft , etc., etc.

When you can consistently hit each target with one false cast, and hit them in succession, you are ready for success on the flats.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Good info, guys. 

Thanks


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Mason m said:


> If you can cast accurately at 50ft your fine but your hardly ever going to have to cast that far when sight fishing on the Texas Gulf Coast.


...


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

*accuracy over distance*

I agree with all the above, There is no point in casting 80' if you line the fish and he spooks. The practice that Meadowlark suggested is great.
My personal problem is that I cast where I look( too much casting a pie plates). Which means if I look at the fish I usually hit it, which is never good. I have to constantly remind myself that the target is 2' past and 2'-4' in front of the fish. When times are slow I will cast to mullet just for practice. 
Practice a lot and good luck.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

bugchunker said:


> ... I have to constantly remind myself that the target is 2' past and 2'-4' in front of the fish. When times are slow I will cast to mullet just for practice.
> Practice a lot and good luck.


 Excellent points. I've often seen Permit moving down a flat at a pretty good clip. They show that magical V wake as they move through the water. Its pure magic, nothing comes close to matching that excitement.

You may have to lead a school like that 10 - 15 ft to avoid spooking them. A crab fly slowly sinking well out front of a school will almost always be rewarded with a take.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Mason m said:


> If you can cast accurately at 50ft your fine but your hardly ever going to have to cast that far when sight fishing.


 This


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

bugchunker said:


> My personal problem is that I cast where I look( too much casting a pie plates). Which means if I look at the fish I usually hit it, which is never good. I have to constantly remind myself that the target is 2' past and 2'-4' in front of the fish.


This is exactly my problem and it's really hard for me to tell my body to cast to the side of what I'm focused on. I have that problem even when I'm chunking hardware.

As for the distance stuff, I'll go ahead and admit that if any of y'all saw me cast, you'd probably have field day telling me things I'm doing wrong. I've never had lessons other than watching youtube videos and trying to emulate them so I've probably got some nasty habits, but it works for me for now. I rarely have to/even try to make casts past the 40-50ft range so that's what I try and be the most accurate and proficient at. My line is tailored to that as well, I use a really short shooting head so I can shoot line quickly. Right now I'm working on being able to put a fly in front of a fish accurately in 1 false cast. I can get it out in one false cast now, but doing it accurately is what I need to work on, especially with a strong side wind. It's all part of the fun though. I'm sure as time goes on and I start going after more elusive and spooky fish, I'll start working towards more distance, but for catching redfish and black drum, just getting the shot out quick and accurately is my biggest goal.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

southpaw said:


> ... just getting the shot out quick and accurately is my biggest goal.


 There you go...that's what is important...and practice will get you there as well as keep you there once you get it.


----------

